# OMFG! The INCREDIBLE "Brazilian Medium Cities" Megathread!! (part 2, 56Kers, beware)



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

ok, anyone who saw the first thread noticed there were only 3 states there. I will be adding cities from other states on this thread... remmeber... only cities with less than 1 million people but more than 50.000... not all of the 250 brazilian cities that fit in this population will be present... just some of them. 

*SANTA CATARINA STATE*

Tubarão ~90k people
































Guggenheim at Tubarão??? 



















Lages ~150k



































































































































































Joinville ~450k



















































































Joaçaba ~50k



















































Jaraguá do Sul ~125k











































Itapema ~200k at summer











































































Itajaí ~156k



































































































Criciúma ~190k



































Concórdia ~68k











































Chapecó ~200.000



















































































Blumenau ~250k
































the old name of the street was Wurststrasse... Sausage Street



























































































Balneário Camboriú ~70k people (500k in summer?)


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

*Rio Grande do Sul*
southermost brazilian state

Uruguaiana ~133k
























































bridge connecting to Argentina











Torres ~50k (200k in summer)











































São Leopoldo 200k



























































Santana do Livramento ~98k



































Santa Maria ~250k



































































































Santa Cruz do Sul ~100k



































































Rio Grande



























































































Pelotas ~320k (the city is full of beautiful old buildings, but no space to show 1/20th of them here)



















































































































Passo Fundo 200k



































Novo Hamburgo 250k (MY CITY, MY PICTURES!!!)



















































































































































Montenegro 58k



























Lajeado ~60k











































Galópolis (ok, this city has only 15k people, but look the place its located!!!)











Erechim ~100k



































































Caxias do Sul (350k people, mostly italian descendants!)



















































Capão da Canoa 30k (~300k summer?) (MY PICS)
















































playing italian "BOCCHE" 










































Bento Gonçalves (100k)



































Bagé (80k)


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

nice thread !


----------



## marco (Sep 26, 2005)

*City of Pelotas - Rio Grande do Sul*


----------



## O Natalense (Jan 25, 2004)

Bom trabalho, Aces


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

marco said:


>



Marco, vc não pode mostrar fotos que estão no seu computador! Antes. tem de hospeda-las num site como photobucket.com ou imageshack.us

Marco, you cant show pics which are in your computer. First, you gotta host them in a site like www.photobucket.com or www.imageshack.us


----------



## Chino_waro (May 22, 2005)

Brazil is full of great cities! Great Thread! nice Work


----------



## damiao (Apr 4, 2004)

just a little piece of brasil and a lot of huge cities!!!!!!


----------



## Menina_do_Mundo (Sep 11, 2004)

:applause::applause::applause:

Parabéns, Aces! Belo thread!


----------



## urbanaturalist (Sep 25, 2005)

Love the cities only thing is the omnipresent "boxy" style buildings could use some triangles, parallelograms, trapezoids, and more angular edges to the buildings. It would enhance the skylines 8 fold.


----------



## O Natalense (Jan 25, 2004)

Merece um reply


----------



## juanico (Sep 30, 2005)

Great!

Blumenau and Novo Hamburgo were established by german people? the german buildings in Blumenau are absolutely amazing!

Any pics of Foz do Iguaçu soon?


----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

juanico said:


> Great!
> 
> Blumenau and Novo Hamburgo were established by german people? the german buildings in Blumenau are absolutely amazing!
> 
> Any pics of Foz do Iguaçu soon?


yes, along with Joinville (500k people), they are the largest german settled cities in Brasil... but there are many others, 99% in the south of the country.


----------



## Kelsen (Jul 29, 2006)

Wonderful, andI live in one of these small cities, Joaçaba, that actually has 25k instead of 50k .
Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Elídio Xavier (Sep 17, 2008)

O IBGE considera cidades pequenas até 200 mil.
As médias vão até 600mil ou 800 mil, não lembro.


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Great compillation!


----------

